# Schwinn Peloton Cf frame vs others



## cfrago (Sep 13, 2005)

I am in the market to replace/supplement my 1991 bridgestone rb-1 and was wondering if anyone had any comments on the new(er) schwinn peloton CF frames and if the frames are the same for the three models (base, pro and ltd). They sound the same on the webpage. Also, any comments from those who have ridden them compared to maybe, 2007 madone 5.0 or 5.2, lemond triomphe series or cannondale synapse carbon. My price range is below 2 k. Also, a slightly more upright set up is preferred for my old, lower back issues. I have not had a chance to ride these yet- too busy at work until mid-late september. I did ride a giant tcr alliance and did not feel the ride was that much better than the old rb-1; maybe a bit more responsive and less flex out of the saddle, but not any smoother. thanks in advance.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

cfrago said:


> I am in the market to replace/supplement my 1991 bridgestone rb-1 and was wondering if anyone had any comments on the new(er) schwinn peloton CF frames and if the frames are the same for the three models (base, pro and ltd). They sound the
> same on the webpage. Also, any comments from those who have ridden them compared to maybe, 2007 madone 5.0 or 5.2, lemond triomphe series or cannondale synapse carbon. My price range is below 2 k. Also, a slightly more upright set up is preferred for my old, lower back issues. I have not had a chance to ride these yet- too busy at work until mid-late september. I did ride a giant tcr alliance and did not feel the ride was that much better than the old rb-1; maybe a bit more responsive and less flex out of the saddle, but not any smoother. thanks in advance.


I test rode one at Performance bike 
Compared to my Roubaix (departed) - stiffer, less compliant ride. very little flex in the bb area (my Roubaix was a little flexy out of the saddle). I liked it. Not sure how it would feel after a 4-5 hour ride. 

The one at the local store was on clearance for 2K. The spec was amazing for the price. Full DA (less crankset), FSA wing bars, Mavic Ksyrium SL's, etc. The components were worth more than the retail price. 

If your coming from a 16 year old metal frame, I believe most carbon frames in your price range will feel very stiff, comparatively speaking. Even my Roubaix couldn't match the ride of my old steel framed Trek it replaced. 

I think you're going to have a very hard time matching the component spec on that Schwinn for the 2K you want to spend. You also may want to consider a Roubaix, and try to find a end-of-season deal.


----------



## irydebikes (Oct 6, 2007)

cfrago said:


> I am in the market to replace/supplement my 1991 bridgestone rb-1 and was wondering if anyone had any comments on the new(er) schwinn peloton CF frames and if the frames are the same for the three models (base, pro and ltd). They sound the same on the webpage. Also, any comments from those who have ridden them compared to maybe, 2007 madone 5.0 or 5.2, lemond triomphe series or cannondale synapse carbon. My price range is below 2 k. Also, a slightly more upright set up is preferred for my old, lower back issues. I have not had a chance to ride these yet- too busy at work until mid-late september. I did ride a giant tcr alliance and did not feel the ride was that much better than the old rb-1; maybe a bit more responsive and less flex out of the saddle, but not any smoother. thanks in advance.


The frames on the 2007 models are indeed all the same. The Pro and LTD use the same full carbon fork also. The base level has an alloy steerer tube. I have ridden one (LTD) for the last year or so and love it. The only bike I have had that compares to it is a Klein Q-Pro Carbon that cost WAY more than the Schwinn. It is VERY stiff in the BB area, meaning all your effort drives you forward, no power loss. It is not the most vertically compliant CF frame, but by NO means uncomfortable, even after 3-4 hours in the saddle. I did hear the 2008 model (base and Pro) will have a new lay up for the seat stays to help smooth the ride out even more, and the LTD will be getting a much lighter high modulus material. I highly recommend riding one, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I haven't ridden one, but I love the paint job on the Peloton Pro version. I think Schwinn has really done a god job with these bikes. Really nice to see them in the game. I'll always have a soft-spot in my heart for Schwinn since that was the first serious road bike I ever bought way back in the 80's.


----------

